# Happy 1st Anniversary Alyssa and Hubby!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it is late in the day but still the 30th non the less 


So tell us what did Hubby do for you for your first anniversary?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, I am so blind!! I never even saw this!!! Thanks. We didn't do anything at all. We Just spent time together.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I know..I am so silly!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Alyssa!

Our one year anniversary was the 21st of October - don't feel bad, my hubby took me to by a new bra!! How romantic was that - LOL! But it was a Victoria Secrets, as he knows that I won't spend that kind of money on myself.

Goats need new things - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe. That is so funny! Thanks though. You gogt married 9 days before we did, how cool!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, 

we both swore we would never get remarried and then we did - both of our families were amazed! But it has been fun! 


I don't think when he married a Vet Nurse, he anticipated goats and llamas though - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My hubby had raised goats before and so had I. I lived in Indiana most of my life and moved to Arkansas a few years ago. I had horses and no goats. He had a goat he used to show and sold him after that year and then he was done with them. I got 2 goats last may for my birthday from him. We went to TSC to buy some feed for them and saw a lady there that had helped my hubby with his goat in FFA. I got to meet her and DJ told me all about her and how he had met her. About a month later, I email her asking her if she could tag one of my goats because I was going to show him. She told me that she would and told me to take him to her house. I got there and she tagged him and I put him back in the trailer and went to look at her goats...she had over 300 at that time and they were everywhere!!!! When I went home, I was talking to DJ and he told me that he couldn't wait until our goats kidded. Later last year, I went back to her house to get some goats tagged and banded and I looked around more and he looked with us. She looked at my Hubby and said, "Did you think you would ever be raising goats again?" He told her no. I didn't think I would be raising goats again either but here I am now!!!! I love them and I would go crazy without them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats cool Alyssa. Must be nice that you both enjoy the goats.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, he doesn't get involved with them but he does go out to the barn with me when I beg him to.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this, happy belated anniversary Alyssa!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy (late) anniversary!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys...I missed it too and it was about me!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Anniversity. I hope you have many many more to come.
I will be celebrating my 25th in April. It is a lot of fun and a lot of work and compromise.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome sweetgoats!!!! I too hope you have lots to come.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Late Anniversary!


----------

